# wireless Headset/Kopfhörer + Soundkarte?



## quaknuss (14. Oktober 2012)

*wireless Headset/Kopfhörer + Soundkarte?*

Hallihallo allerseits.
Ich suche nun schon seit etwa nem halben Jahr nach einer sinn- und klangvollen Aufrüstung meines PCs. Hatte mal zwischendurch Das Recon 3D Omega von Creative daheim, mit einer externen Soundkarte und wireless Headset. Ich fand das klanglich auch ganz ordentlich, nur leider gab's Treiberprobleme und der Support war, naja, wie soll ich sagen... nicht als solcher zu bezeichnen.
Was ich suche:

1. wireless!! Headset oder Kopfhörer
2. falls dafür hilfreich eine interne Soundkarte (PCIe)
3. Preislich auch bis 300-305€ möglich.

Wireless ist für mich unabdingbar, da ich mich zum fernsehen auch schonmal weiter weg vom PC setze.
Zu der Soundkarte: geht das in der Kombi überhaupt, wireless plus Soundkarte? So, dass HS/KH auch über die Soundkarte läuft?

Ich möchte das alles primär fürs Gaming nutzen, sekundär für Filme etc. Musik ist da nicht so hoch im Kurs, dafür gibt's ne Anlage und ein Auto. 
Wenn es da ne gute Headset-Lösung gibt, wär ich glücklich, wenn Kopfhörer sinnvoller sind, zufrieden. Habe mir auch diesbezüglich den Einkaufsguide schon durchgeackert.
Hat dazu jemand den ein oder anderen guten Vorschlag oder Anmerkungen zu meinem Vorhaben? Suche jetzt schon echt lange und würde mich freuen, wenn's dann doch irgendwann mal klappt. 

Ganz lieben Dank schonmal im Voraus und auch für den Guide.
Quaknuss.


----------



## Erok (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: wireless Headset/Kopfhörer + Soundkarte?*

Ich stand vor dem gleichen Problem wie Du.

Das bewegte mich als erstes damals dazu, mir einen Corsair Vengeance 2000 Wireless zu kaufen.

Klanglich okee in Spielen und Filme, jedoch was Musik betraf, naja, war akzeptabel, aber riss mich nicht vom Hocker. 

Beim zocken kann man sehr gut Feinde damit orten, explosionen etc hören sich auch  sehr gut an soweit. Aber zufrieden war ich damit nicht.

So wie ich weiss, bringen auch alle Wireless Kopfhörer ihre eigene USB-Soundkarte mit, so daß Du da wenig Spielraum hast, den Klang wirklich an Dich selbst anzupassen.

Ich bin dann umgeschwenkt und kaufte mir die Kombination Asus Xonar Phoebus Soundkarte (PCIe) und dazu das Beyerdynamic MMX 300 Headset, welches ich direkt an die Soundbox der Phoebus anschliesse und nicht über ihre eigene USB-Soudkarte.

Der Kopfhörer hat ein 2,5 Meter langes Kabel, was mir weitaus reicht.

Klanglich wirds wohl nichts  geben, was der Kombination noch das Wasser reichen kann. Einfach bombastisch und dennoch glaskarer Sound in Filmen, in Games und vor allem bei Musik.

Über den Tragekomfort des MMX 300 brauch man glaub auch nichts mehr sagen, wurde ja hier schon reichlich getestet. 

Die Xonar Phoebus kostete mich 160 Euro und der MMX 300 kostete mich 320 Euro, weil ich ihn in der Manufaktur von Beyerdynamic selbst zusammen gestellt habe, und meinen Namen eingravieren liess, was ich sehr sinnvoll finde bei so einem teuren Kopfhörer.

Wireless ist zwar wirklich ne tolle Geschichte, man hat etwas mehr Bewegungsfreiheit, aber für den Sound, den mir der MMX 300 auf die Ohren zaubert, gehe ich den Kompromiss, wieder kabelgebunden zu sein, gerne wieder ein.

Den MMX 300 bekommt man auch schon ab ca 260 Euro unter dem Namen Quad, und dann legste noch paar Euro drauf für eine gute Asus-Soundkarte. Denke damit wirst Du dauerhaft glücklicher werden, und hast entsprechend langlebige Qualität an der Du jahrelang Freude haben wirst, und nicht alle 2 Jahre spätestens wieder was neues kaufen musst 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Heuamöbe (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: wireless Headset/Kopfhörer + Soundkarte?*

Zum Fernsehgucken reicht doch auch ein langes Verlängerungskabel. Das P/L-Verhältnis ist bei kabelgebundenen Kopfhörern einfach viel besser als bei Wireless-Konstruktionen (und bei Kopfhörern besser als bei Headsets). Meine Empfehlung wären also gute Hifi-Kopfhörer, wo du bis 200€ schon sehr guten Klang bekommst. Unbedingt selber verschiedene Modelle hören! Und der Rest des Budgets geht dann in ein günstiges Mikro, Soundkarte (zB eine Xonar) und ein Verlängerungskabel.


----------



## quaknuss (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: wireless Headset/Kopfhörer + Soundkarte?*

Vielen lieben Dank erstmal für die schnellen und umfangreichen Antworten.
Habe mir das mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen, und hier scheint ja doch einiges an Erfahrung auf diesem Gebiet zu sitzen. Daher wird mir die von Dir, lieber Erok, empfohlene Variente immer schmackhafter. Schließt Du denn das Headset hinten am Tower an oder Hat diese SKarte auch ein Frontpanel oder so'n Tischdings für Lautstärkeregelung und Anschlüsse? Und hat das Headset nen Klinkenstecker? Finde dazu irgendwie nichts auf Amazon... 
Habe in einer Rezension gelesen, das Kabel sei sehr nervig und extrem berührungsemfindlich was Schallweiterleitung angeht. Klar, das ist teilweise auch individuell unterschiedlich, aber hast Du diesbezüglich einen Erfahrungsschatz?
Und was haltet ihr hier im Forum generell von Creative-Soundkarten?

Danke euch nochmal und lieben Gruß,
Quaknuss.


----------



## Thallassa (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: wireless Headset/Kopfhörer + Soundkarte?*



quaknuss schrieb:


> Vielen lieben Dank erstmal für die schnellen und umfangreichen Antworten.
> Habe mir das mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen, und hier scheint ja doch einiges an Erfahrung auf diesem Gebiet zu sitzen. Daher wird mir die von Dir, lieber Erok, empfohlene Variente immer schmackhafter. Schließt Du denn das Headset hinten am Tower an oder Hat diese SKarte auch ein Frontpanel oder so'n Tischdings für Lautstärkeregelung und Anschlüsse? Und hat das Headset nen Klinkenstecker? Finde dazu irgendwie nichts auf Amazon...
> Habe in einer Rezension gelesen, das Kabel sei sehr nervig und extrem berührungsemfindlich was Schallweiterleitung angeht. Klar, das ist teilweise auch individuell unterschiedlich, aber hast Du diesbezüglich einen Erfahrungsschatz?
> Und was haltet ihr hier im Forum generell von Creative-Soundkarten?


 
- Also das MMX300 würde ich niemandem schmackhaft machen. Es ist leider, wie jedes Headset, viel zu überteuert. Das Ding gibt's beim günstigsten Anbieter für 280 Euro. Lächerlicherweise ist der Kopfhörer aber ein DT770 - beim günstigsten Anbieter ab 150€ zu haben. Also ich meine, das MMX 300 spielt jedes Headset in den Boden, aber 130€ für ein Mikrofon zu zahlen, ist einfach komplett Banane. Die Preis/leistungs-mäßige beste Variante, die hier im Forum empfohlen wird ist: Kopfhörer + Ansteckmikro.

- Die ASUS Xonar Phoebus hat ein Tischinterface dabei - ist aber auch eine P/L-technisch überteuerte Karte - generell wie alles, was unter das ROG-Logo fällt. Empfehlenswertere Karten wären ASUS Xonar DX, DSX oder STX

- Creative Karten ziehen bei Klang den Kürzeren gegenüber ASUS-Karten. Die 3D-Emulation ist allerdings besser, als bei ASUS - wem es also darauf ankommt und wer ausschließlich zockt, kann getrost zu Creative greifen - Treiberprobleme manchmal inklusive 

- Bei Kabellosen Headsets bzw. Kopfhörern braucht man nicht immer eine Soundkarte, da der Klang dann meistens komplett per USB übertragen wird und die SoKa somit nutzlos wird. Von Kabellosen Headsets ist wie gesagt abzuraten, bei Kopfhörern gibt es gute - natürlich haben diese auch eine schlechtere Preis/Leistung, als Kopfhörer mit Kabel, aber ich meine, die Wireless-Funktion will ja wohl bezahlt werden, ist schließlich comfort. Bekäme man einen Kopfhörer wie den DT770 zum gleichen Preis Kabellos, würde ihn kaum jemand kabelgebunden kaufen.
Bei Kabellosen Kopfhörern kenne ich mich aber krass zu wenig aus, um hier eine gute Empfehlung abzugeben. Ich würde probehören gehen und da die, falls du bei der wireless-Entscheidung bleibst, die üblichen Verdächtigen, also Sennheiser, AKG, Denon, einbeziehen und mir vllt noch Phillips und Sony antun.


----------



## quaknuss (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: wireless Headset/Kopfhörer + Soundkarte?*

Hallöles.
Ok, also 130 Euronen ist schon stolz. Vorallem werd ich das Mikro wohl nur für Skype etc. brauchen. Und wenn ich am anderen Ende blechern klinge, ist's mir auch eher wurscht. Muss es ja nicht selber hören. 
Dann wird's wohl erstmal das DT770. Habe allerdings gesehen, dass es den wohl nicht (mehr) in der Manufaktur zu mIndividualisieren auf der Beyerdynamicseite gibt. Da sind nur der DT 880 und 990 angeboten. Weiß jemand, wie die sich zum 770 verhalten? Hätte bei so einem Preis natürlich gerne ein individuelles Teil. 
Habe auch in einem relativ aktuellen Test auf chip ( Soundblaster Recon3D PCIe: Soundkarte im Test - News - CHIP Online ) gelesen, dass der Soundblaster Recon 3D PCIe wohl einen sehr guten Kopfhörerausgang hat und ansonsten auch recht gut ist. Hat jemand Erfehrungen mit diesem Ding? Gibt's da Empfehlungen oder eher Abraten von eurer Seite?

Danke euch nochmal und lieben Gruß,
Quaknuss.


----------



## Darkseth (18. Oktober 2012)

Kauf den dt 770 als Pro version für 149€ bei thomann.de. den zu individualisieren kostet unnötigen aufpreis^^

Die recon3d ist ziemlichet Müll. Klanglich deutlich schlechter als die alte x-fi serie. Der kopfhörer anschluss hat auch keinen kopfhörerverstärker.

Zum dt 770 passt eine externe creative sound blaster x-fi HD sehr gut.
Altrrnativ ne asus xonar dgx, kostet etwas weniger, dafür schlechterer klang und etwas schwächerer kopfhörerverstärker.

Wenns nur zum skypen ist würd ich aber eher nen superlux 681 nehmen.
Dt 770 lohnt sich da eher wenn du die klangqualität willst beim zocken und vor allem musik


----------



## quaknuss (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: wireless Headset/Kopfhörer + Soundkarte?*

Also die KH's sind schon für Gamong, Filme und Musik, nur das Mikro ist da sekundär. Aber ich will guten sauberen Klang, deshalb darf's auch was ordentliches sein.
Als Soundkarte möchte ich lieber ne interne als ne externe Variante, diese allerdings mit Frontpanel oder Tischinterface.
Hab mal bei Beyerdynamic nachgehorcht, den 770 gibt's echt nicht mehr individualisiert.  ei so ner "Lebensinvestition" ist's halt schon echt schön, wenn's individuell ist, auch wenn's was kostet. Schnickschnack, mag mancher sagen, aber ich mags. 
Wie steht's denn mit dem "halboffenen" 880 im Vergleich zum 770? Hat da wer Erfahrungen?

Nochmal danke euch und lieben Gruß,
Quaknuss.


----------



## Darkseth (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: wireless Headset/Kopfhörer + Soundkarte?*

Weniger bass, dadurch etwas präziser, mehr auflösung (subjektiv zumindest, da der bass weniger überlagert) und etwas größere Bühne.

Ob die soundkarte intern ist mit tischbox, oder direkt extern spielt doch keine Rolle.
Oder willst du noch ein Lautsprecher system mit anschließen?

Intern gibts da halt nix gescheites, was solchen Kopfhörern gerecht wird, erst die Asus Phoebus (zumindest NUR die, wegen der Tischbox) für etwa 150-160€


----------



## quaknuss (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: wireless Headset/Kopfhörer + Soundkarte?*

Jenau.  Möchte mittelfristig gerne ein 5.1 Soundsystem anschließen, da mein PC auch mein Fernseher ist. Wie ist das denn bei den offeneren Varianten mit der Klangabgabe an die Umgebung? Hört man in zwei drei metern noch viel davon? Hab mir mal paar Dinger im Mediamarkt und im Promarkt angeschaut, aber die kann man da nicht probehören. Kann da jetzt auch nicht jeden tag hin und nen anderes mitnehmen und's am nächsten Tag wieder zurückbringen. Ist schon nen Stück von mir weg (Pampa...). Und nen gescheiten HiFi-Laden gibt's hier ooch net. 

Sorry wegen der Ahnungslosigkeit, aber bin jetzt echt langsam am narrisch werden deswegen, suche halt schon echt ewig und komm nur langsam weiter.  Aber eure bisherigen Hilfen haben mich schon deutlich weiter gebracht. 

Danke euch und lieben Gruß,
Quaknuss.


----------



## Darkseth (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: wireless Headset/Kopfhörer + Soundkarte?*

Kommt drauf an, wie laut du hörst...
Man hört schon bissl was, obs aber stört ist die andere Frage.. das musst dann wohl ausprobieren. Wenn isoliation wichtig ist, dann halt nen geschlossenen^^

Kannst du mehrere KH bestellen?


----------



## quaknuss (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: wireless Headset/Kopfhörer + Soundkarte?*

Also jut. Dann werd ich wohl um amazon erstmal nicht drumrum kommen. Hab mir gestern die Asus Phoebus bestellt und werd jetzt mal die KH's testen. Werde euch auf dem Laufenden halten. 

Danke euch auf jeden Fall für eure umfangreichen Anregungen und Tipps. Ihr habt mir gut weitergeholfen. 

Lieben Gruß und bis die Tage,
Quaknuss.


----------

